# Found a baby pigeon, what do i do with it?



## BekaKing (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, I have found a baby pigeon by the side of the road (next to a dead pigeon that had been run over) in Manchester. He can't fly and from what i can tell he is around 18 days old! I have no idea what to feed him, i have bought wild bird seeds and tried to give him soggy bread but he squeaks at me and pokes me with his break when i have tried. Please can somebody give me some advice ! I can't find any pigeon friendly vets near me and i don't want to take him somewhere he will be put down- I would rather try and give him a chance  !


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How sad! Thank you for picking the baby up.

*This website* has all the information on feeding and caring for a baby pigeon and a list of pigeon friendly vets and rescue centres in the UK.

This is the rescue centre nearest to you as far as I can see, but look also in adjoining counties.:

South Manchester Wildlife Rescue
Near Alderley Edge
Telephone: 07950 867353

I believe that South Manchester Wildlife Rescue uses the Companion Care branch at Stockport, which needs to be added to the list. Have a look to see if there is a branch of companion care near to you, they are usually pigeon friendly.

Dropping off a pigeon at some veterinary surgeries just leads to euthanasia so be careful.


----------



## BekaKing (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, i have tried to call them but it reached voicemail. Do you have any suggestions what i could try to feed him and how too? Does he need to be syringe fed or should he be able to eat on his own? Hopefully the wildlife rescue will be able to take him tomorrow, so he should live!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

First of all make certain he is rehydrated by mixing 1 pint of warm water with 1/2 dessertspoon of honey or glucose or sugar and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Dip his beak in it to encourage him to drink then wait an hour or so (because it sounds as if he was being looked after well by his mother). If he is about 18 days old he should be OK on defrosted corn and peas, feed one at a time as in *this video*:. Feed about 30 tonight, then increase to 40 tomorrow morning.


----------

